# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  "Ամերիա" + "Կասկադ" = "Ամերիա"

## ChildOfTheSky

> Ամերիաբանկի և Կասկադ Բանկի բաժնետերեր «Թի Դի Էյ Հոլդինգս Լիմիթեդ» և «Կասկադ Կապիտալ Հոլդինգս» ընկերությունները կնքել են պայմանագիր երկու բանկերի միացման գործարքի վերաբերյալ: Միացման նպատակն է աջակցել Հայաստանի ֆինանսական հատվածին, ինչը կնպաստի երկրի տնտեսության հետճգնաժամային զարգացման համար հզոր և կայուն ֆինանսական հենքերի ստեղծմանը: Միացման այս նպատակը համահունչ է պրն Ջերարդ Գաֆեսճյանի և պրն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի կողմից Հայաստանում ծավալած գործունեությանը գաղափարախոսությանը, այն է` նպաստել հայ ազգի բարեկեցությանը:  
> 
> Այս միացումը բեկումնալի գործարք է Հայաստանի ֆինանսական շուկայի պատմության մեջ: Այն ՀՀ ֆինանսական հատվածի ամրապնդմանն ու կայացմանն ուղղված բանկերի առաջին շուկայական միացումն է, որի արդյունքում ստեղծված բանկը կդառնա Հայաստանի ամենահզոր ֆինանսական հաստատություններից մեկը: 2009 թ. դեկտեմբերի 31-ի դրությամբ Բանկի կոնսոլիդացված կապիտալը կազմում է շուրջ 75մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, ակտիվները` մոտ 397 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, պարտավորությունները` 262 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, վարկային պորտֆելը` 179 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար: Այս ցուցանիշներով Բանկը համալրում է հայաստանյան բանկերի առաջատար եռյակը: Բանկի հետագա աճի և Հայաստանի ֆինանսական համակարգում առաջատարի դիրքերի զբաղեցման գործում իր անփոխարինելի դերը կունենա Բանկի պրոֆեսիոնալների միավորված թիմը:


Հղում

Կարծում եմ` շատ կարևոր իրադարձություն է մեր երկրի պատմության մեջ: Ողջունելի է տկար տնտեսության պայմաններում թույլերի միավորման քաղաքականությունը; Սա կնպաստի կրճատել Հայաստանում գործող բանկերի թիվը ի հաշիվ որակի:

Ձեր կարծիքները:

----------

Katka (01.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Հայաստանում բանկերը տնտեսությունից անկախ են... Բանկային համակարգը փոխանակ սպասարկի տնտեսությանը շատ դեպքերում լրիվ հակառակ պրոցեսնա: 
Դրա համար էլ ուզումա էդ երկու բանկը միավորվի ուզումա 22 բանկ միավորվի` ոչ մի տարբերություն:

----------

Katka (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հայաստանում բանկերը տնտեսությունից անկախ են... Բանկային համակարգը փոխանակ սպասարկի տնտեսությանը շատ դեպքերում լրիվ հակառակ պրոցեսնա: 
> Դրա համար էլ ուզումա էդ երկու բանկը միավորվի ուզումա 22 բանկ միավորվի` ոչ մի տարբերություն:


Էէէէէէ՜... Հույս ունեմ՝ դուք Ֆինանսների եւ Էկոնոմիկայի մինիստր չեք  :Jpit: 

Լավը նրանում է, որ վերջապես.
1. Բիզնեսները կարողանում են միավորվել, մարդիկ կարողանում են իրար հետ գործ անել... Մինչև հիմա ոնց էր՞ Մի բիզնեսմեն բանկ էր բացում, ասում էր՝ ես եմ ստեղի թագավորը, ոնց կուզեմ, տենց կկառավարեմ... Իսկ սա լուրջ փորձ ա բիզնեսը գործնական մակարդակի հանելու... ով գիտի, շուտով "Կորպորատիվ կառավարում" ու բաժնետիրական ընկերությունները թղթից ռեալ կյանք կգան  :Love: 

2. լավ ա, որովհետև երկու բանկն էլ լուրջ շանսեր չունեին վստահելի ու հաջողակ բանկեր դառնալու... Կասկադին եմ ծանոթ, ոնց որ իրանց դուքանը լիներ, սաղ երեխա–բարեկամ–ազգուցեղով լցվում էին օֆիս, մի տեսակ ոչ կորպորատիվ, տնավարի մթնոլորտ էր տիրում... Իսկ հիմա, եթե կարողանան ճիշտ ռեբրենդինգ անել ու ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարել, շատ հնարավոր է, որ էն անարխիստ ԽԶԲՍ–ին էլ անցնեն  :LOL:  

3. Մեր պուճուրիկ Հայաստանին էդքան բանկ պետք ա՞ Ավեի լավ ա միավորվեն հզորանան, դա նաև կայունություն կբերի...

----------


## Katka

> Հղում
> 
> Կարծում եմ` շատ կարևոր իրադարձություն է մեր երկրի պատմության մեջ: Ողջունելի է տկար տնտեսության պայմաններում թույլերի միավորման քաղաքականությունը; Սա կնպաստի կրճատել Հայաստանում գործող բանկերի թիվը* ի հաշիվ որակի:*
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքները:


Չեմ կարծում, որ որակի փոփոխություն տեղի կունենա, բայց մյուս կողմից՝ կապիտալի համակենտրոնացումը ճգնաժամային պայմաններում, կարծում եմ, խելամիտ որոշում էր իրենց համար: Ավելի շատ փողեր կհոսեն դուրս :Jpit:  Եթե կարողանան տոկոսադրույք իջեցնել, բայց դա ԿԲ-ն է որոշում, արտոնյալ վարկեր տրամադրեն, բայց դա տոկոսադրույքից է կախված, բիզնես խթանեն, բայց դա օրենքներից է կախված: Չգիտեմ: Հուսանք որոշումը ճիշտ էր ոչ միայն իրանց համար, այլ նաեւ՝մեր, հիփոթեքային վարկավորման նորմալ պայմաններ ցանկացողներիս, համար :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> Էէէէէէ՜... Հույս ունեմ՝ դուք Ֆինանսների եւ Էկոնոմիկայի մինիստր չեք 
> 
> Լավը նրանում է, որ վերջապես.
> 1. Բիզնեսները կարողանում են միավորվել, մարդիկ կարողանում են իրար հետ գործ անել... Մինչև հիմա ոնց էր՞ Մի բիզնեսմեն բանկ էր բացում, ասում էր՝ ես եմ ստեղի թագավորը, ոնց կուզեմ, տենց կկառավարեմ... Իսկ սա լուրջ փորձ ա բիզնեսը գործնական մակարդակի հանելու... ով գիտի, շուտով "Կորպորատիվ կառավարում" ու բաժնետիրական ընկերությունները թղթից ռեալ կյանք կգան 
> 
> 2. լավ ա, որովհետև երկու բանկն էլ լուրջ շանսեր չունեին վստահելի ու հաջողակ բանկեր դառնալու... Կասկադին եմ ծանոթ, ոնց որ իրանց դուքանը լիներ, սաղ երեխա–բարեկամ–ազգուցեղով լցվում էին օֆիս, մի տեսակ ոչ կորպորատիվ, տնավարի մթնոլորտ էր տիրում... Իսկ հիմա, եթե կարողանան ճիշտ ռեբրենդինգ անել ու ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարել, շատ հնարավոր է, որ էն անարխիստ ԽԶԲՍ–ին էլ անցնեն  
> 
> 3. Մեր պուճուրիկ Հայաստանին էդքան բանկ պետք ա՞ Ավեի լավ ա միավորվեն հզորանան, դա նաև կայունություն կբերի...


Չէէէ.. ես ինչ էկոնոմիկայի նախարար... ինքը իրավիճակին առհասարակ չի տիրապետում, ով չի հավատում գիտի ում հարցնի  :Jpit: 

Բիզնեսները ինչքան ուզումա միավորվեն, քեզ ինձ դրանից ինչ? Ընդհանուր հաշվով ոչինչ: Ըստ էության Ամերիան առելա Կասկադին անունը դրել են միավորում: Սա իմ կարծիքնա:
Ու դրանից հետո Ամերիան պետքա եսիմ ինչ թարմություն մտցնի? Որ մտավ շուկա ինչ թարմություն մտավ որ հիմա առաջանա?
Եթե երկու բանկն էլ միասին փակվի ապա մի 200-300 գործազուրկից բացի այլ վատ բան չի պատահի համաձայն չես?

Մեր պուճուր Հայաստանին նորմալ առողջ, դինամիկ բանկային համակարգա պետք, ոչ թե միջնադարյան վաշխառուական մեխանիզմներով աշխատող և ԿԲ-ի փորձանոթում աճեցված ու աճող բանկեր:
Ցանկացած մեր բանկերից հլա տար դիր նորմալ երկրում, մի տարում թոզն էլ չի մնա:

----------

Katka (01.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Էէէէէէ՜... Հույս ունեմ՝ դուք Ֆինանսների եւ Էկոնոմիկայի մինիստր չեք 
> 
> Լավը նրանում է, որ վերջապես.
> 1. Բիզնեսները կարողանում են միավորվել, մարդիկ կարողանում են իրար հետ գործ անել... Մինչև հիմա ոնց էր՞ Մի բիզնեսմեն բանկ էր բացում, ասում էր՝ ես եմ ստեղի թագավորը, ոնց կուզեմ, տենց կկառավարեմ... Իսկ սա լուրջ փորձ ա բիզնեսը գործնական մակարդակի հանելու... ով գիտի, շուտով "Կորպորատիվ կառավարում" ու բաժնետիրական ընկերությունները թղթից ռեալ կյանք կգան


Պատրանք: Էն օրը մի ժամ դասախոսի հետ կռիվ եմ արել, ասում ա՝ ի՜նչ
 կորպորատիվ կառավարում, հայի մենթալիթեթը այն է, որ մերը ու միայն մերը, չեն ուզում բիզնես կիսել: Բաժնետոմսերի շուկան դրա համար չի զարգանում, որովհետեւ հայի մենթալիթեթն ա տենց :Jpit: Ասում եմ՝ դա հայի մենթալիթեթի հետ կապ չունի: Պետք չի խառնել նեխած օլիգարխիան հայի մենթալիթեթի հետ: Ապահովեք առողջ բիզնես միջավայր, հետո կխոսենք մենթալիթեթից: 

Կորպորատիվ կառավարման գաղափարը ու դրա զարգացումը հայերիս բնորոշ ձեւով ՝ հիանալի կլինի:



> 3. Մեր պուճուրիկ Հայաստանին էդքան բանկ պետք ա՞ Ավեի լավ ա միավորվեն հզորանան, դա նաև կայունություն կբերի...


Դա դեռ հարց է :Jpit:  Բանկային մոնոպոլիաների ստեղծման վտանգ կլինի, կսկսեն կլանումներ, հատկապես մեր երկրում օրենսդրական հիմքը լավ չէ: Շերմանի օրենքի կարիք կստեղծվի :Jpit:

----------

ministr (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չեմ կարծում, որ որակի փոփոխություն տեղի կունենա, բայց մյուս կողմից՝ կապիտալի համակենտրոնացումը ճգնաժամային պայմաններում, կարծում եմ, խելամիտ որոշում էր իրենց համար: Ավելի շատ փողեր կհոսեն դուրս Եթե կարողանան տոկոսադրույք իջեցնել, բայց դա ԿԲ-ն է որոշում, արտոնյալ վարկեր տրամադրեն, բայց դա տոկոսադրույքից է կախված, բիզնես խթանեն, բայց դա օրենքներից է կախված: Չգիտեմ: Հուսանք որոշումը ճիշտ էր ոչ միայն իրանց համար, այլ նաեւ՝մեր, հիփոթեքային վարկավորման նորմալ պայմաններ ցանկացողներիս, համար


 Կարծում եմ՝ այդ առումով էլ աշխույժություն կմտնի։ Ինչքան բանկերը խոշորանան, այդքան վարկավորման համար ուղղվող ազատ միջոցները կշատանան... վարկ ստանալը, գուցե, ավելի հեշտանա։ Իսկ հիմա՝ բանկերը սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներ ունեն, գերադասում են շատ "ապահով", բարձր վարկունակությամբ վարկառուների հետ գործ ունենալ։  
Իսկ տոկոսադրույքների համար նաև ինֆլյացիան մեծ նշանակություն ունի.. Կրիսիզը սկսելուց հետո ժամանակահատվածում տոկոսադրույքներն էլ բարձրացան, կարծում եմ, պատճառը հենց արժեզրկումն էր (նկատի ունեմ գլոբալ՝ բոլոր վալյուտաներով գնողունակության անկման, ոչ թե դրամ/դոլար, կամ տեղական ինֆլյացիան)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէէէ.. ես ինչ էկոնոմիկայի նախարար... ինքը իրավիճակին առհասարակ չի տիրապետում, ով չի հավատում գիտի ում հարցնի 
> 
> Բիզնեսները ինչքան ուզումա միավորվեն, քեզ ինձ դրանից ինչ? Ընդհանուր հաշվով ոչինչ: Ըստ էության Ամերիան առելա Կասկադին անունը դրել են միավորում: Սա իմ կարծիքնա:
> Ու դրանից հետո Ամերիան պետքա եսիմ ինչ թարմություն մտցնի? Որ մտավ շուկա ինչ թարմություն մտավ որ հիմա առաջանա?
> Եթե երկու բանկն էլ միասին փակվի ապա մի 200-300 գործազուրկից բացի այլ վատ բան չի պատահի համաձայն չես?
> 
> Մեր պուճուր Հայաստանին նորմալ առողջ, դինամիկ բանկային համակարգա պետք, ոչ թե միջնադարյան վաշխառուական մեխանիզմներով աշխատող և ԿԲ-ի փորձանոթում աճեցված ու աճող բանկեր:
> Ցանկացած մեր բանկերից հլա տար դիր նորմալ երկրում, մի տարում թոզն էլ չի մնա:


Գիտեմ  :Tongue: 

Դե ամեն ինչ իրար հետ կապ ունի։ Հնարավոր չի սատկած երկրում նորմալ բանկ ունենալ... Ում սպասարկի՞ սատկած բիզնեսներին, թե ամիսը 60 000 դրամ աշխատավարձային քարտեր պահող հաճախորդներին... 
Ամեիային, ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ եմ տրամադրված, մի քանի ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ այնտեղ են աշխատում, իրենց մակարդակից դատելով կարող եմ վստահեցնել, որ Ամերիան շաաաա՜տ որակով կադրեր ա համալրում։ Ուղղակի դեռ թափը էն չի... 
Բացի դրանից, եթե նկատել եք, ՊրոԿրեդիտն էլ ա դեռ ահհավոր քնած վիճակում։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ դա նրանից չի, որ բանկը իվիճակի չի միջոցներ ներդնել, ուղղակի, դա այդպիսի մեթոդ ա, բանկին՝ իր գործունեության համար որոշակի վիճակագրություն ա պետք տվյալ ռեգիոնի համար։ Կարծում եմ, հիմա վիճակագրություն են հավաքում, որ կարողանան իրենց րիսկերը գնահատել ու շուկա մտնել։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դա դեռ հարց է Բանկային մոնոպոլիաների ստեղծման վտանգ կլինի, կսկսեն կլանումներ, հատկապես մեր երկրում օրենսդրական հիմքը լավ չէ: Շերմանի օրենքի կարիք կստեղծվի


Հա, բայց դեռ շուտ է մոնոպոլիայի մասին խոսելը... Համ էլ՝ բանկայինը էն բիզնեսը չի, որ մանր ու միջին բիզնես զարգացնենք  :Jpit:  կայունության համար բանկին խոշոր կապիտալ է պետք, իսկ էն պարտադիր նվազագույն կապիտալը որ սահմանված ա ԿԲի կողմից, խնդալու ա...
Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան փող ա պետք նորմալ բանկ ունենալու համար, բայց գիտեմ, որ շաաաա՜տ  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Գիտեմ 
> 
> Դե ամեն ինչ իրար հետ կապ ունի։ Հնարավոր չի սատկած երկրում նորմալ բանկ ունենալ... Ում սպասարկի՞ սատկած բիզնեսներին, թե ամիսը 60 000 դրամ աշխատավարձային քարտեր պահող հաճախորդներին... 
> Ամեիային, ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ եմ տրամադրված, մի քանի ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ այնտեղ են աշխատում, իրենց մակարդակից դատելով կարող եմ վստահեցնել, որ Ամերիան շաաաա՜տ որակով կադրեր ա համալրում։ Ուղղակի դեռ թափը էն չի... 
> Բացի դրանից, եթե նկատել եք, ՊրոԿրեդիտն էլ ա դեռ ահհավոր քնած վիճակում։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ դա նրանից չի, որ բանկը իվիճակի չի միջոցներ ներդնել, ուղղակի, դա այդպիսի մեթոդ ա, բանկին՝ իր գործունեության համար որոշակի վիճակագրություն ա պետք տվյալ ռեգիոնի համար։ Կարծում եմ, հիմա վիճակագրություն են հավաքում, որ կարողանան իրենց րիսկերը գնահատել ու շուկա մտնել։


Բիզնեսը սատկածա որովհետև չի ֆինանսավորվում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ցանկացած բուտկին փող տալ չի կարելի, բայց բանկը հարցին մոտենումա էն տեսանկյունից, թե ոնց անի փող չտա... էնքան աջ ու ձախա խփում մարդուն, որ ավելի լավա գնալ ավելի բարձր տոկոսով մի տեղից փող ճարել, քան թե բանկի ջրերն ընկնել: Մանավանդ որ էնքան կողքից վարձերա պահում, որ գալիս կանգնումա բարձր տոկոսով վարկի չափ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավել, չհաշված տոկոսադրույք և ամսեկան մուծումները հաշվելու ֆոկուսնիկությունները, որ կարող ես հայտարարես 10%-անոց վարկ ու իրականում նստացնես 20%:

60000 դրամ ստացողից տարեկան սպասարկման վարձա պահում, չհաշված բազմաթիվ "թաքնված" charge-երը` կանխիկացում, որոշակի գումարի սառեցում և այլն:
Եթե նաև ավելացնենք, որ էդ 60000 ստացողների որոշ մասը թքած ունի էդ 60000-ի վրա ու տենց հավաքումա քարտի վրա, ապա վիճակը լրիվ պայծառանումա: Հակառակ դեպքում բանկերը էշ չեն, որ 60000 ստացողին քարտ են տալիս:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բիզնեսը սատկածա որովհետև չի ֆինանսավորվում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ցանկացած բուտկին փող տալ չի կարելի, բայց բանկը հարցին մոտենումա էն տեսանկյունից, թե ոնց անի փող չտա... էնքան աջ ու ձախա խփում մարդուն, որ ավելի լավա գնալ ավելի բարձր տոկոսով մի տեղից փող ճարել, քան թե բանկի ջրերն ընկնել: Մանավանդ որ էնքան կողքից վարձերա պահում, որ գալիս կանգնումա բարձր տոկոսով վարկի չափ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավել, չհաշված տոկոսադրույք և ամսեկան մուծումները հաշվելու ֆոկուսնիկությունները, որ կարող ես հայտարարես 10%-անոց վարկ ու իրականում նստացնես 20%:
> :


Համաձայն չեմ, բիզնեսը սատկած ա, որովհետև երկիրն ա սատկած։ Նայի, ինչ բիզնես էլ ունենաս, կա որոշակի սահման, որից ավել չես կարող շրջանառություն ունենալ։ Իսկ դա գալիս ա երկրի փոքր լինելուց։ Ասենք, արդյոք պետք ա տալ 1 000 000 դոլլար վարկ մի բիզնեսի, որը կարա մի տարվա մեջ վաճառի 100 000 հատ 1 դոլլարանոց "թաշկինակ" ՞ բնականաբար, վարկավորումն ու բանկերը մեր բիզնեսի չափերի են...

----------


## ministr

> Համաձայն չեմ, բիզնեսը սատկած ա, որովհետև երկիրն ա սատկած։ Նայի, ինչ բիզնես էլ ունենաս, կա որոշակի սահման, որից ավել չես կարող շրջանառություն ունենալ։ Իսկ դա գալիս ա երկրի փոքր լինելուց։ Ասենք, արդյոք պետք ա տալ 1 000 000 դոլլար վարկ մի բիզնեսի, որը կարա մի տարվա մեջ վաճառի 100 000 հատ 1 դոլլարանոց "թաշկինակ" ՞ բնականաբար, վարկավորումն ու բանկերը մեր բիզնեսի չափերի են...


Դա եթե ներքին շուկայի համար ես աշխատում.. Իսկ եթե ուզում ես դրսի շուկայի համար աշխատել?
Արտահանումը պոլին հավասարա.. սրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ բիզնեսի վարկավորման ճիշտ և փոխշահավետ մեխանիզմների բացակայությունը չի?

----------

Katka (02.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Կարծում եմ՝ այդ առումով էլ աշխույժություն կմտնի։ Ինչքան բանկերը խոշորանան, այդքան վարկավորման համար ուղղվող ազատ միջոցները կշատանան... վարկ ստանալը, գուցե, ավելի հեշտանա։ Իսկ հիմա՝ բանկերը սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներ ունեն, գերադասում են շատ "ապահով", բարձր վարկունակությամբ վարկառուների հետ գործ ունենալ։


Դե, հա, տրամաբանորեն դու ճիշտ ես, բայց իրականում, եթե քո նույն նշած ինֆլյացիան եւ ճգնաժամային տարրերը հաշվի առնենք, այդ թվում նաեւ ԿԲ կողմից տարվող քաղաքականությունը, ապա, ըստ էության, բանկային ռեսուրսների ավելացում կարող է եւ չլինի, այսինքն փողերը այսօր արդեն արժեզրկվում են: Բայց կապիտալի կենտրոնացումը այսօր ճիշտ մոտեցում է, կարծում եմ :Smile:  Բայց մի հատ պետք է վերահաշվարկ կատարել՝ արդյոք էսօրվա փողերը նույնն են ինչ-որ երեկ՝ դոլարի թանկացման պայմաններում: Այսօր արտաժույթի մուտքը Հայաստան քիչ է, իսկ պարսիկներն էլ հյուր չգային դոլարը ով գիտե ուր կթռներ:





> Իսկ տոկոսադրույքների համար նաև ինֆլյացիան մեծ նշանակություն ունի.. Կրիսիզը սկսելուց հետո ժամանակահատվածում տոկոսադրույքներն էլ բարձրացան, կարծում եմ, պատճառը հենց արժեզրկումն էր (նկատի ունեմ գլոբալ՝ բոլոր վալյուտաներով գնողունակության անկման, ոչ թե դրամ/դոլար, կամ տեղական ինֆլյացիան)


Հնարավոր է, բայց մեր մոտ ԿԲ-ն արդյոք երբեւէ առաջնորդվել է դրանով, եթե նախկինում նորմալ քաղաքականություն վարեին,գուցե այսօր... բայց նրանք դոլար/դրամ սահմանել են ոչ թե միջազգային իրողություններից, այլ ներկրողների քմահաճույքներից եւն ելնելով, ինչքանով ես տեղյակ եմ :Smile: 




> *Հա, բայց դեռ շուտ է մոնոպոլիայի մասին խոսելը... Համ էլ՝ բանկայինը էն բիզնեսը չի, որ մանր ու միջին բիզնես զարգացնենք*  կայունության համար բանկին խոշոր կապիտալ է պետք, իսկ էն պարտադիր նվազագույն կապիտալը որ սահմանված ա ԿԲի կողմից, խնդալու ա...
> Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան փող ա պետք նորմալ բանկ ունենալու համար, բայց գիտեմ, որ շաաաա՜տ


Ճիշտ է, մտքումս փոքր բիզնեսը չէր, բայց ճիշտ ես, համամիտ եմ: :Smile: 



> Գիտեմ 
> 
> Դե ամեն ինչ իրար հետ կապ ունի։ Հնարավոր չի սատկած երկրում նորմալ բանկ ունենալ... Ում սպասարկի՞ սատկած բիզնեսներին, թե ամիսը 60 000 դրամ աշխատավարձային քարտեր պահող հաճախորդներին...


Գոռում են մեր բանկայինը զարգացած է, բլա,բլա, բլա, բայց պաչեմու տօ մյուս կողմից էլ գոռում են բիզնես չկա, պետք է զարգացնել, տնաշեներ՝ ինչի՞ եք բանկային համակարգ զարգացրել, որ փողեր լվանաք, մի քիչ նենց հռետորականություն անեմ էլի :LOL:

----------

